# Taking A ATV to Arizona



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you planning on taking a ATV to Arizona for your hunt down there? Well, there is a new ATV registration required for you down there.

It is $25+$5 processing fee.

https://www.azgfd.com/nonresident-ohv-decal-sales-off-to-strong-start/


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep another $30 out of the pocket. I'm waiting until the last minute to get mine so I don't have to stick a decal on my ATV. Jeez officer I didn't get my decal in time but I have the paper showing I purchased one.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

muddydogs said:


> Yep another $30 out of the pocket. I'm waiting until the last minute to get mine so I don't have to stick a decal on my ATV. Jeez officer I didn't get my decal in time but I have the paper showing I purchased one.


+1


----------

